# Most memorable hunt with Dad



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Seeing as it's Fathers day whats your most memorable hunt with your Dad or even as a Dad ?


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

its hard to pick just one, i am fortunate to work with my dad and spend everyday together. i learn something new everyday.the most memorable with my kids was this winter when we went coyote calling. at ages 3 and 5 they sat quiet and still and we called one in. great day.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Watching my Son shoot his first whitetail buck at age 12-- With my Dad there's so many memories I'll say when growing up we hunted every Sunday durning the winter for SnowShoe rabbits [hares] with his Beagles until He passed-----------sb--------P.S. He wasn't pleased if I had to work a Sunday and didn't show up for the Hunt*


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Id have to say my first black bear hunt with dad when I was 11 would be the most memorable. I started baiting with him when I was 9, he taught me everything he knew and by 11 years old I was ready to be up in the tree stand. Two came into the site after a few hours of sitting . Dad was strictly a bow hunter, and I had what used to be my grandfathers old marlin lever action .44. We both took aim at the same time, and the second he released the string I fired. Both shots were right on and thats when I got my first lesson on gutting and dragging. I have alot of good memories of the outdoors with dad, but this one really stands out to me.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

So many memories! But I think the one that sticks out on my mind was 23 years ago, the year before I was old enough to hunt big game. It was a combo deer and elk hunt and dad was taking me on every hunt to help prepare me for next year when I could buy a license. Not even 20 minutes into the hunt on opening morning a 5X5 muley came running out of a canyon and my dad pulled up and shot and down he went. The next Saturday we were working the side of a canyon in some thick oak brush and my dad stopped and whispered to me "elk". When I saw the antlers moving thru the brush, I realized how close we were to them, just a few yards. He shouldered his rifle and fired. The bull he shot turned and started running up the canyon towards me! I jumped up and starting waving my arms so the bull would see me instead of running over me. The bull charged on and dropped dead 10 feet from me. That year I felt so proud and fortunate to be on those hunts. To me he was the best hunter and dad in the whole world. I sure do miss him!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't want this to sound sarcastic. But all of them. I remember them all. They are all cherished. If I have to pick just one. It would be a few years ago. I shot a big 10 point. He was really proud. It made me happy. He let out a few holy Sh!ts. That was better than the buck on the wall.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I haven't been able to get my dad out to hunt with me, because my dad doesn't have many hobbies and has spent most of his time working to care for the family. However, I finally got him hooked on shooting guns and he really enjoys pistols. In fact, that's what we did this morning. My mom was always asking me to do fun things with dad, but usually we would end up working together to fix something instead of really having fun. This morning was different and I got to see him smile because of the fun we had shooting milkjugs and phone books. He was shooting Gatorade bottles at 20 paces with his XDM 40 cal. I showed him some of the trail camera pictures and he seemed very interested when I started talking about hunting coyotes. I bet if I can get a coyote within 100 feet, he'll easily be able to shoot it. Given the pictures on my trail cameras, I think I know a great spot to set him up.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx for the replies and photos everyone .. I'm like itzdirty , all my hunts with Dad and my kids are great . I'm to the point now where I'd just as soon seem them successful as me . [ that way I can keep hunting , lol ]


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some great stories, enjoyed reading them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It 's great to read all the stories of dads and their sons hunting, My Dad didn't hunt and didn't even own a gun other than a broke 22 revolver(i've no idea where it came from) He didn't hesitate to buy me my first shotgun though. Every Thanksgiving Mom would kick my dad and brother and I out of th house so she could cook the turkey and we would drive to his Moms house and visit before walking across the field to his sisters.I would always carry that shotgun hoping to flush a rooster or two. I never had much luck there, but the memories of time out with Dad always makes me smile.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My dad was not much of a hunter most likely due to the time he spent in Europe during the war. We did hunt birds and worked on projects together, he was always making something and I get that trait from him and I love to hunt. My first black bear was my most proudest animal I had taken to that point and he had passed a year or so earlier. I wish I could have shared.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm with Itzdirty, all my hunts have been memorable as Dad's such a hard worker he had to take time off just hunt with us whether it was carp shooting,small game, or deer. We looked forward to Oct. 1st of every year. He now hunts at my place for "deer camp". He shot a big buck back in 2010 that he was so proud of. Shot it with a smoothbore 12 ga. with open sights at 50 yards. I think that was one of the more exciting days of many.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Geoff. He was so proud and told everyone in town who'd listen to the story. Never seen him so excited. The guy sits all day for a week straight holding out for a good one every year. He deserved this one for sure !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Mostly Driven or walking up pheasant and partridge shooting or duck shooting I would guess. That means I must get father out more!


----------

